# Lullaby house..Wales 2015



## Mikeymutt (Jan 19, 2016)

This was the first stop of mine and rubex's Welsh trip.well actually it was the second.we looked at another one first.and we were in the area roughly and I was typing the co ordinates and a farmer walked up and asked were we lost and I just said we were looking for somewhere.as he was talking the co ordinates come up that we were right at were we needed to be.so we decided to leave it and move on to the next one.this little quaint house was really in the middle of nowhere.it was a steep trek up a hill.through mud and sheep poo.but it was worth it.some nice bits in here.i really loved the old pram in here.


----------



## Senseoffreedom (Jan 19, 2016)

What a nice report, this place looks really cool. I like the pram and all the jackets hanging up.


----------



## Rubex (Jan 19, 2016)

Very nice Mikeymutt! I never knew you could get so many different types of sheep until I went to Wales :laugh:


----------



## DiggerDen (Jan 19, 2016)

That's a lovely rustic little place. Great photos.


----------



## R1cho (Jan 19, 2016)

Lovely, very surreal


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 19, 2016)

Rubex said:


> Very nice Mikeymutt! I never knew you could get so many different types of sheep until I went to Wales :laugh:




There were a lot I must admit.although you did seem to study them a lot ☺ do I remember you saying you saw one with eyebrows..I think you imagined that..or too much brandy &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## tazong (Jan 19, 2016)

Its quite wierd but that red thing with the silver top i believe to be a sugar dispenser - whats wierd is i dont know how i know that and am sure it must be a childhood thing - really strange
great pictures thou


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 19, 2016)

tazong said:


> Its quite wierd but that red thing with the silver top i believe to be a sugar dispenser - whats wierd is i dont know how i know that and am sure it must be a childhood thing - really strange
> great pictures thou



Thank you..it's the strange the little things that can stick in your mind from when you were a childjust random little things though.


----------



## tazong (Jan 19, 2016)

Curiousty got the better of me





[/URL][/IMG]

Its a sugar or tea dispenser - Thats one of the weirdest feelings ever lol


----------



## Hazypoo (Jan 19, 2016)

We used to have one when I was a child, we used it for loose tea.


----------



## jsp77 (Jan 19, 2016)

Excellent stuff Mikeymutt, liking the 2nd pic of the pram.


----------



## oldscrote (Jan 20, 2016)

Hey lookit what I found

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOkwSeFYv0M&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 20, 2016)

=mOkwSeFYv0M&feature=youtu.be[/url][/QUOTE]

Well look at that.exactly what sits in the shed in my last pic.but a bit cleaner..thanks for showing me that..I liked it ☺


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 20, 2016)

Nice one! Great shots Mikey.


----------



## javamidge (Jan 26, 2016)

Lovely photos. That blue toy coach brought back some memories.It dates from the early sixties and was quite advanced having battery powered working headlight and rotating destination board on top. The roof could be removed and the plastic figures moved to different seats.


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 27, 2016)

whoah that's a bit nice is that.


----------



## xęnïå (Feb 12, 2016)

tazong said:


> Its quite wierd but that red thing with the silver top i believe to be a sugar dispenser - whats wierd is i dont know how i know that and am sure it must be a childhood thing - really strange
> great pictures thou



we used to keep loose tea in one i remember it fixed to our kitchen wall. (teacaddy)


----------



## xęnïå (Feb 12, 2016)

great pictures love the pram an tea-caddy


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 12, 2016)

Nice photos. One thing I noticed was the vintage radio which is an Amplion ADP2 Radio built in 1946. Amplion started business in 1926 building horn loudspeakers.


----------



## Jon6D (Feb 21, 2016)

Another fantastic post Mikey, Thank you


----------

